# Campagnolo Wheels with SRAM



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Will campy wheels work with SRAM components?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Campagnolo makes a freehub for Shimano splined cassettes on their wheels. Its around $100.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I have about 2000 happy kms on a Campy wheel and cassette in an otherwise all SRAM set-up.

No convertors, just a Campy wheel.

Works just as well as anything else.


----------

